# ILR to citizenship after divorce



## chicken pie (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I apologise in advance if this has been previously discussed. However, I did a search and did not see any threads relevant to this topic.

I have been on ILR for almost three years. I understand I am eligible to apply for citizenship after three years when married to a UK citizen. Unfortunately, we have now separated and in the process of getting a divorce (irreconcilable differences). He is now seeing another woman.

A couple of questions, please:
1. How will this affect my ILR status?
2. Will I still be able to apply for UK citizenship even when a divorce is in progress?

I am currently fully employed on a fairly good salary and have been working (legally) ever since I came to the UK. I'm not sure if this is considered at all for the citizenship status.

Thanking you in advance of any replies.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think it would affect your status as you've already been granted ILR. If the relationship broke down before that, then there might be an issue. Not sure about the other aspects, but I would think that no one will say for you to leave because you've got no immigration controls on you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chicken pie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I apologise in advance if this has been previously discussed. However, I did a search and did not see any threads relevant to this topic.
> 
> ...


Your ILR status is unaffected by your divorce.
As for naturalisation, when you divorce, you can no longer apply as spouse of a British citizen (3 years' qualifying period) and have to have lived in UK for 5 years, with the final 12 months being on ILR. So if you have already been in UK for 5 years, you can apply now.


----------



## chicken pie (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks both!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

chicken pie said:


> Thanks both!


You're welcome. Sorry you're going through this difficult time. Stay focused.


----------



## chicken pie (Mar 2, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> You're welcome. Sorry you're going through this difficult time. Stay focused.


Thanks for the virtual moral support - much obliged.


----------

